# Vladimir Godar's Mater



## cato (Dec 2, 2006)

Have any of you ever heard of this composer, *Vladimir Godar*?

Or listened to his CD/compostion, "*Mater*"?

I just bought this work/CD and I love it! 

The music sounds like the 18th centuary meets the 21st centuary. 

If you like *Bach*, and if you like *Gorecki*, you will love this CD, because it sounds like a combanation of both composers styles. Yet, at the same time, it is also unlike anything I have ever heard before.

This CD/Compostion has Voice, (singing in Slovakian) Violin, Viola, Harpsichord, Harp, Double-Bass, and a sweet-sounding, heavenly Choir of Slovakian voices. It is some of the best new music I have heard in years.


----------



## Kesiak (May 11, 2007)

Hi. Well I am happy to read your post, as I am from Slovakia and Vladimir Godar is Slovakian composer. I want to buy this cd also, I am really curious.


----------



## cato (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for the responce.  

I think you will enjoy this CD, especially if you like Gorecki. Like I said, it is refreshing to hear new music like this. It will restore your faith in "modern composers", and may even spur some people to branch out and explore new, modern 21st centuary music.


----------

